# Ordner / Package Struktur bei größerem Projekt?



## Serge (13. Nov 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe gerade ein Verständnissproblem, wie man in Java mit Eclipse IDE ein größeres Projekt aufbaut. 
Wenn ich bei einem Java Projekt im "src" ordner "new->folder" mache, legt er mir statdessen ein Package an und wenn ich in das Package ein unterordner/unterpackage anlegen will, legt mir eclipse statdessen ein package auf dem gleichem Level an. Wie baue ich in meinem Projekt eine Baumstruktur auf?


----------



## Gast2 (13. Nov 2011)

Ein package legst du über new->package an


----------



## Serge (13. Nov 2011)

Das Package wird aber nur auf dem selbem Level angelegt und nicht innerhalb eines bereits vorhandenem package?
Also ich wähle ein package aus, rechtsklicke darauf, new -> package. (So würde man ja bei einer normalen Ordnerstruktur vorgehen in C#/C++) - Aber anstatt dass innerhalb des packages ein neues angelegt wird (und dadurch eine Baumstruktur entsteht) - kommt das package auf das gleiche level.


----------



## Camill (13. Nov 2011)

Ich denke ich weiß was du meinst, bsp:

"MyPackage" existiert bereits, möchtest du nun über new -> package ein neues innerhalb diesem anlegen musst du den ganzen "Pfad" angeben: "MyPackage.NewPackage"


----------



## gman (13. Nov 2011)

Hi,

du kannst auch einen Rechtsklick auf ein bestehendes Package machen und "New Package" klicken,
dann wird das neue Package ein Unter-Package von dem bestehenden.

BTW: Packages sind ja nichts anderes als Ordner, deshalb bekommst du auch immer ein neues Package
wenn du im SRC-Folder "New Folder" wählst.


----------



## Eldorado (13. Nov 2011)

Es gibt in Eclipse glaube ich auch zwei Darstellungsvarianten: Einmal als Baum oder als Flache Struktur, wo aber die die Parent-packages mit Punkten getrennt davor stehen. Ich hab grad kein Eclipse zu Hand, aber vielleicht führt das auch zu deiner Verwirrung. Ich glaube die Option kann man oben rechts bei Package-Browser einstellen - bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Serge (13. Nov 2011)

Eldorado hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt in Eclipse glaube ich auch zwei Darstellungsvarianten: Einmal als Baum oder als Flache Struktur, wo aber die die Parent-packages mit Punkten getrennt davor stehen. Ich hab grad kein Eclipse zu Hand, aber vielleicht führt das auch zu deiner Verwirrung. Ich glaube die Option kann man oben rechts bei Package-Browser einstellen - bin mir aber nicht sicher.


Das war es, danke!

Etwas finde ich allerdings noch komisch.
Wenn ich nen komplett leeren "src" folder habe und darin ein package anlege, z. B. "com.moi_rai.utils" und dadrunter dann ein neues package anlege, z. B. "com.moi_rai.utils.stage_management" - wird statdessen das erste package durch das zweite ersetzt? :/


----------



## Eldorado (13. Nov 2011)

com.moi_rai.utils
sind in Wirklichkeit drei packages:
com
---moi_rai
-------utils

Eclipse blendet leer packages der Übersichtlichkeit halber aus - die Struktur existiert natürlich noch


----------



## Serge (13. Nov 2011)

ok,
als ich nen weiteres Unterpackage unter "com.moi_rai.utils" anlegte, hat er mir auch "com.moi_rai.utils" als Elternteil von beiden wieder angezeigt


----------

